# Mountain Dog Training



## CMayhugh (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone here ever purchase one of John Meadows' programs? Curious to try but $$$


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 6, 2015)

CMayhugh said:


> Anyone here ever purchase one of John Meadows' programs? Curious to try but $$$



I believe one of our members is, or at least was, coached by Meadows. I'll let him chime in if he wants.


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome, Ill see if he says anything.  Meadows is the man. I love his approach to the sport, however I'm a broke college kid :/


----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2015)

I was a client of his for a year. His programming is great! His nutrition was on point too. His training is > his nutrition, IMO. Can't go wrong with him for either, it's just his training is more unique and innovative compared to his nutrition. Most good bodybuilding nutrition is fairly similar when you get down to it, and I've learned enough to so my own at this point. I still buy his programs when I itch for a new one though!

That said, just sign up for his website for a few months. You'll learn plenty. And, do not ask me to share his programs. I won't.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 6, 2015)

I worked with Meadows, agree with everything Azog said. Good diet, great programming.

x2 on checking his website for an overview of his thinking before seeking him out. 

On diet, you can find less costly options that are equally as good IMO (Spongy) if you're looking to hire a pro. 

His training however (especially if you get the chance to train with him personally) is off the chart.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2015)

I had a friend use him for a bb show recently. I was mostly shocked at the price but he does stay on top of his clients. 

If you are looking for some diet help there are plenty of alternatives that are less costly.


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah not ready to drop bills yet. I would rather have my diet on point before. Diets a bitch...


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a close friend that used him recently. I believe it may be the same friend POB is referring to. The program was great for him and he looked great for his show, and definitely got massive before his cut. But as POB said the cost is outrageous. It blew me away when my friend told me what he paid. I have to agree with POB, there's a lot of great alternatives that are nicer on the wallet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2015)

IronSoul said:


> I have a close friend that used him recently. I believe it may be the same friend POB is referring to. The program was great for him and he looked great for his show, and definitely got massive before his cut. But as POB said the cost is outrageous. It blew me away when my friend told me what he paid. I have to agree with POB, there's a lot of great alternatives that are nicer on the wallet.


Yeah we are talking about Bull...


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah I don't think I need to shovel out that kind of money for training alone. Id rather get much more dialed in on my diet.


----------

